# Good deer hunting land for lease



## Jim Reynolds (Oct 31, 2011)

I am the owner and am leasing 500 acres in Wilkes Co. at $6/acre. Has Fishing creek and assoc beaver dam lake on rear border with some duck hunting possibilities. Email me through the link associated with this post or reply to this post if interested. JMR


----------



## mossberg500 (Oct 31, 2011)

*very interested*

very interested / my email is edkcojt@bellsouth.net or you can call me @ 404-557-3039. thanks, jesse


----------



## josh33 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am also interested my email is joshboyd33@yahoo.com please contact me.


----------



## bburdette1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*interested in land*



Jim Reynolds said:


> I am the owner and am leasing 500 acres in Wilkes Co. at $6/acre. Has Fishing creek and assoc beaver dam lake on rear border with some duck hunting possibilities. Email me through the link associated with this post or reply to this post if interested. JMR



do u still have land if so, i am a soilder just home looking 4 some hunting property, please advise, thanks


----------

